

Quantum Processor Hooks Up with Quantum Memory - lettergram
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38495/?mod=chfeatured

======
lettergram
Although I posted it and have read all of the related posts, i'm still
baffled. Mr. Haubert (my 8th grade science teacher many years back) must have
gotten everything wrong..

